# new to goats, can use any/all help possible



## farmdream (Jun 13, 2014)

Looking to start raseing goats. I've been dealing with chickens and alot of rabbits but want something else now. I do this mainly as a hobby and sell enough to buy feed and new equipment to support it. I live in south louisiana and have a acre and half of pasture with alot of brush and such on it. In the field there is quiet a few low spots that stay pretty soft and wet, will this be a problem?
What breed is best looking for meat goats.
Was thinking of running 6-8 runs of electric fence wire, will this keep them in? 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome :welcome: glad you are here with us.
As for the fence, nope my goats will go through my 7 strand of electric fence. It keeps them in until they decide that it is better on the other side of the fence. 

As for meat goats, I would say a boer mix, they will be cheaper then a registered one. Get wethers.


----------



## farmdream (Jun 13, 2014)

Guessing I'm gonna have to buy field fence then. Was trying to save money and go with the electric strand. Thanks for the help.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I keep my does in a large electric square wire fenced yard in daytime, and as for meat goat choices, if you have a large wet area, I would go with Kikos or Kiko cross or Spanish, Boers don't do well in wet areas in my experience.


----------



## highpockets (Jan 30, 2014)

Electric works good for me and my daughter has Kiko cross goats for sale right now. Probally 10 young ones. But we are in sc. She letting them go cheap so she can raise sheep. [email protected]

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

welcome!!

field fencing not only keeps goats in but keep predators out.....:wink:


----------



## farmdream (Jun 13, 2014)

*thanks*

I'm hearing the electric stands work for some and not for others. I really don't think I have to worry about any predators around me. Been having chickens free ranging for about 8mths now and none came up missing (hope it stays that way). SC is a little far lol. I was thinking of the Spanish but hard to find round here.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Looking at the goat breeder directory, there are boer goats and mytonic goats available in Louisiana. Mytonics are also know as fainters, because they faint when stressed. It's a little odd, but they are pretty and all the fainting builds up muscle. Plus I hear they are calm and easy going.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Have you looked on craigslist yet? There are lots of boers and some fainters available in your state, make sure to check it out...


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

you want to buy from a CAE/CL clean herd regardless of what you decide to buy. Fresh water, loose mineral mix for supplements. Maybe an 8 way vaccine once a year. De worm as needed. Winter feed source and good shelters. Thats about the basics.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

farmdream said:


> I'm hearing the electric stands work for some and not for others. I really don't think I have to worry about any predators around me. Been having chickens free ranging for about 8mths now and none came up missing (hope it stays that way). SC is a little far lol. I was thinking of the Spanish but hard to find round here.


Whether an electric fence works or not usually depends on how hot it is. Electric fence is a psychological barrier, not a physical barrier. Get a good charger - the higher the joules, the stronger the shock - and ground properly.


----------



## farmdream (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks guys for all the help, never recited so much info from other forums. Thanks again.

I think I'm going to go with a good charger and electric strand first and if I have problems then go a different route then. I have been checking craigslist and a few black book pages lately. I'm finding lots of boers in my area. Someone a few comments up said they suggest the Spanish or kikos bc how wet my area is.


----------



## HDRider (Jun 15, 2014)

farmdream said:


> Guessing I'm gonna have to buy field fence then. Was trying to save money and go with the electric strand. Thanks for the help.


I been pondering this fence question too. Here is how I see it.

Q - Goat Woven Wire or 6 Strand 12.5 gauge HT Electric??
WW - Cost = ~$24K 
HT - Cost = ~$11K 
for materials only...

On the HT I would need to clear woods and old very over grown fence rows. That would cost about $20K

With the woven wire I would chop down some trees to work my way through the woods and put the fence butted up to old very over grown fence rows. Minimal cost for this.

It is a 150 acres with 5 large paddocks.

BTW - I will subdivide the 5 paddocks to practice MIG with goats and beef cattle.

Summary Electrified HT for ~$31K or Woven Wire for $24K I am sure I am off somewhat in my estimation. Everything always cost more than I think it will,

Also a point to ponder. That electric fence row has to be kept clean. The woven wire can grow up and not be an issue. At least I hope the woven wire can grow up with brush. Am I wrong there?

Fencing is one of my major first concerns. After that I still have many more concerns, but fencing is my first one.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

HDRider said:


> At least I hope the woven wire can grow up with brush. Am I wrong there?


Depends on what kind of brush. Bushes and similar things will put stress on the fence - thereby possibly popping staples and causing the fence to fail. They could also hold moisture, thereby hastening rust and causing the fence to fail. Thick brush will also hold water around wooden posts and hasten their decay, thereby causing the fence to fail. Regardless of what kind of fence you have, keeping fence lines is always a good idea.


----------

